# My Triton



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

I hope it's ok that I post this here. A lot of you have probably seen my posts where I mention my Dalmatian, Triton. He died around the beginning of March 2004, and I wanted to tell a bit of his story, since I found some of my pictures of him.

Triton was a pedigreed purebred Dalmatian, with a rather prestigious background...his grandfather and father were both top winning Dalmatians in the show ring. Unfortunately, Triton never got to see the inside of a ring, because he was bought by some truly terrible people. For the first year and a half of his life he was abused, by both the people and the other animals in the house. He lived with a Great Dane that was allowed to chew on his head like he was a Kong toy. His tail was broken at some point, and there was a bulge about halfway down where it had never healed right. These were just the _milder _mistreatments he went through... He apparently began urinating in the house (probably because he was so scared all the time) and his "owners" (I use the term so loosely...I met these people...they were worse than scum...) decided they no longer wanted him. Thankfully, my family and I lived in the same neighborhood as them...we brought him home to live with us.

Sure he had behavioral problems. He was loud, skittish, never listened, and was just downright rude sometimes. But he never urinated in our house. Once he realized we weren't going to hurt him, he began to calm down, and after about 6 months, he was an almost perfectly normal dog at about 2 years old. Our bond really began then. I remember doing so much with him over the years...playing, doing homework, sleeping, watching tv, playing on the computer...he was always with me, right by my side. I never really got along with my parents...they made it quite obvious all through my life that my younger sister was their 'favorite'. Things got pretty rough sometimes...but Triton was always there. He laughed with me and cried with me...he was there through the good and the bad.

About two weeks after I turned 21, my parents kicked me out of the house...said they didn't want me around anymore. And they said because Triton was registered in their name, that they were taking him. I had no home, no job at the time, and my best friend was taken from me. I was devastated and scared out of my mind. Thankfully, I found a place to stay at my boyfriend's parents house (yes the same boyfriend I'm with now =) ). My parents moved across the state with no warning soon after, and took my Triton with them. About 2 years later, they asked my boyfriend and I to come visit them...said they wanted to make amends. I agreed, mainly because I'd get to see my dog, and so we went. Triton never left my side the whole time we were visiting...it was just like it was before...except he seemed much more tired than he used to. I remember asking my mom about it, and she said he was fine, just old. Leaving him there was heartbreaking for me. It was the last time I'd ever see him alive.

About a year later, I got an e-mail from one of my mom's friends (who was also one of my own), saying she was sorry to hear that Triton had died, because she knew how close we were. I immediately called my mom, and she said he'd died almost 6 months ago. Said he started to lose his appetite first, then his mouth had started bleeding, and after that 'chunks' started falling out from his gums... Only then did they take him to the vet, and only then did they find out he had cancer all throughout the one side of his jaw. They had him put down, and neither of them stayed with him...he left this world alone. I still haven't fully forgiven my parents for not taking him to see a vet sooner, and to be honest I haven't talked to them since...I'd had (and still have had) enough.

I felt terrible that I couldn't be there for him in the end. It's been nearly 7 years now, and I still tear up when I think about him. Heck, I'm having a heard time typing this right now, because I'm trying not to cry... He was my best friend, my confidant, my constant companion. And I never got to say goodbye...I wasn't able to be there for him, when he needed me most.

Here are a few pictures of my beloved boy. These were taken at my parents house about 6 months before he died. He was 12.


























For anyone who's read this novel, thank you. Triton was incredibly special to me, and he still is.

I love you, my Triton puppy.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, Brianna. atback

He was such a beautiful dog! You were probably the best part of his life, and you were there for most of it, even if you couldn't be there at the end. He's happy now at the Bridge, and healthy and playing with other *nice* dogs.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Triton was beautiful, Brianna...and he sounds like a very special dog. He needed you the most when he was 2 years old and living a life of misery, and you were there for him then. It's very sad things had to end the way they did, but you were his best friend for some 7 years, and that's what matters the most.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Marie, Susan, thank you both. Triton and I had a short time together in this life, but it was so worth it. Even knowing all the pain, I would do it all again in a heartbeat if I could. I realized after I re-read my post, that I really concentrated on the bad that we went through. I wanted to mention just a few of the good times we had together.

Growing up, I had a _small _twin bed, but that didn't stop Triton from sleeping with me. He'd lay with his head on my pillow, and his body under the covers...if my arm wasn't tucked under his neck/head, he'd whine until I put it there. Once I accidentally kicked him right out of bed while we were sleeping (the look on his face as he looked up at me from the floor was priceless, heh), and I'd always wake up with at least one paw in my face or covered in drool. But it was worth it. =)

Now I'm not a big fan of clothes on animals...but Triton loved to wear my clothes (yes mine...lol), and there was a certain green jacket I had that he just adored. I can't find my picture (which is really heartbreaking, it was my favorite of him), but I'd roll up the sleeves for him and he'd step in himself to get dressed!

Triton was never allowed on the furniture, my dad forbade it. But Triton _loved _my lap so much, he decided that rule sucked. So he would hop into my lap, lay down into the tightest ball he could, and tuck everything underneath him, so he was only touching me, and never the couch. He always got to stay, because technically, he wasn't on the couch, haha! Quite the feat for a 55-60 lbs Dalmatian to fit into a tiny skinny girls lap. XD

Anyways, those are just a few of the good times we shared. Sometimes we'd just go lay in the backyard and watch clouds or he'd cuddle next to me while I read a book. He loved tennis balls (his favorite favorite toy) and I remember wearing out long before he ever did in a throwing session, heh.

I miss you boy, and I love you.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

What a beautiful and special dog Triton was! I'm so sorry for your loss. You will always have the memories and love that you two shared in your heart.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

He was a beautiful dog. I love the story about him scrunching up in your lap


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Awww!! Triton was a cutie! I love Dalmatian and his story is so sad. People can be so cruel.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks all.  It means a lot to me that I can post this here. I never got a chance to say goodbye to my boy, but I feel that this has made it a little more "official". I miss you buddy!


----------



## wicket (Mar 12, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss, no matter how many years it is it still hurts. I am glad that Triton at least had a better life than where he had been and was a great buddy to you. So sorry that you couldn't be there with him in the end.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks wicket. He will always be my special boy, and he will always hold a small piece of my heart. 

And I'm so happy, because I was cleaning out our big closet today, and as I was going through boxes, I found the two pictures I was looking for! I've had a really hard day, and finding those brought a smile to my face and a tear to my eye. I'd like to share them with all of you. (You'll have to excuse me though, as these are pictures of pictures...not the best quality...)

A shot of his beautiful face.









Triton wearing my green jacket. He loved to wear my clothes, the silly boy! (Yes, the X-Files door was mine. )


----------



## Avalonia (Oct 7, 2007)

Awww he was such a beautiful dog! He sounds like he found a great friend in you and how lucky, considering the life he had. I'm sorry you lost him but so glad you have such great memories of him.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I've only just gotten up the courage to read this, but so glad I did. What a wonderful bond and beautiful relationship you had with Triton. God sent you an Angel when you needed him the most. He KNEW how much you loved him, no doubt about it. When the time comes for you to meet him in heaven, it will be you he does the excited butt wiggle dance for, you and you alone. Hugs to you.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Kobster said:


> it will be you he does the excited butt wiggle dance for


Hehe, gosh I hope so! I remember his tail never stopped wagging and his butt would just swing from side to side with excitement. He did the Dalmatian 'smarl' all the time too! Thanks for reminding me of those great memories, Rachael. 

I remembered something else too. He loved to carry fruit around the house. He'd snatch fruit out of the basket sitting on the counter and walk around the house with it like it was a puppy! His favorite was pears. XD He also ate a whole banana once, skin and all...all we found was a little black stem on the floor, haha!


----------

